# Ubuntu keeps swapping the order of my dual monitors



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 10, 2010)

By default, Ubuntu places my right monitor on the left, and my left monitor on the right, which i have to manually switch back. This stays for the most part, through reboots. but occasionally when logging in, and when i boot up vmware, it switches it back. anyway to keep this to the same setting, or should i just move my monitors around?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 10, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> By default, Ubuntu places my right monitor on the left, and my left monitor on the right, which i have to manually switch back. This stays for the most part, through reboots. but occasionally when logging in, and when i boot up vmware, it switches it back. anyway to keep this to the same setting, or should i just move my monitors around?



it randomly switches your monitors around? which graphics card you using and which driver version?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 10, 2010)

According to lspci | grep VGA, im using an nvidia nv37gl Quadro PCIE series. The driver is whatever standard one linux put on


----------



## monte84 (Sep 10, 2010)

i had similiar issues with ubuntu and multi monitor, my solution was to install the binary driver and disable randr. However that was with an ATi card...or correctly and AMD card.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 11, 2010)

Physically swap  the monitor each time


----------



## hellrazor (Sep 11, 2010)

Are you sure that there is a driver? Ubuntu doesn't just magic one out of nowhere and install it for you.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes there's a driver, otherwise the video wouldnt work at all. THe OS needs to know how to talk with the video card. It's just not an nvidia driver.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 11, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yes there's a driver, otherwise the video wouldnt work at all. THe OS needs to know how to talk with the video card. It's just not an nvidia driver.



well install the nvidia driver then. the restricted one should work.


----------

